# Kzn Vape Meet, Round 1



## vaalboy

Just want to do a quick check of how many KZN based members there are and if there is sufficient interest for a "Dbn Poison" get together

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

u'll need a herb vaporizer for that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

vaalboy said:


> Just want to do a quick check of how many KZN based members there are and if there is sufficient interest for a "Dbn Poison" get together


Im from Josi, but that sounds like a Marley idea dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Woohoo  Glad to see the rest of the provinces finally getting on board  Well done @vaalboy


----------



## Nooby

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> u'll need a herb vaporizer for that



Here you go... 
*Dry Herb Vaporizer eGo *


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

now u giving me ideas

no bad life don't go back into the past lol


----------



## Smokyg

Nooby said:


> Here you go...
> *Dry Herb Vaporizer eGo *
> 
> View attachment 763
> 
> 
> View attachment 764
> 
> View attachment 765


DUDE!!! Where??


----------



## Stroodlepuff

hahaha we were actually thinking of bringing these in but decided that is not the market we want to target

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Stroodlepuff said:


> hahaha we were actually thinking of bringing these in but decided that is not the market we want to target



Lol yeah you right... We already have so much people against vaping, would make things worst by having guys walking around vaping this in public..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Nooby said:


> Lol yeah you right... We already have so much people against vaping, would make things worst by having guys walking around vaping this in public..


True that!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

nothing stopping you from mixing some hemp oil into your fav juice lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Eish guys  LOL

Surely there must be a few KZN board members? (I was just kidding about the reference to our local infamous produce BTW)


----------



## Nooby

vaalboy said:


> Eish guys  LOL
> 
> Surely there must be a few KZN board members? (I was just kidding about the reference to our local infamous produce BTW)



Look what you started! lmao...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We have a


vaalboy said:


> Eish guys  LOL
> 
> Surely there must be a few KZN board members? (I was just kidding about the reference to our local infamous produce BTW)




They're there I am just not sure if they are on the forum  we have sent stuff down there but like I said dont know if they are on the forum


----------



## Tom

or the DBN peeps take a pleasant 6h drive to check out the JNB peeps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

we will find a reasonably priced Bnb for all the out of towners to raid and stay at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri

Me and @RevnLucky7 are based in KZN. Are we the only two on this forum from KZN? Guess the rest of the banana boys must still be on the poison...


----------



## Silver

LOL - you guys are just too funny - hilarious


----------



## Andremal

Heya Silver. Thanks for telling me about the SA forum! Just joined. Vaping 3 months now, no analogs whoopeee. From KZN. Vaalboy, uhm not into that poison stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

A warm welcome to the forum, @Andremal. And a huge congrats on the 3 months - you are past the point of return to the stinkies! If you have the time and feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/unread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andremal said:


> Heya Silver. Thanks for telling me about the SA forum! Just joined. Vaping 3 months now, no analogs whoopeee. From KZN. Vaalboy, uhm not into that poison stuff



Peasure @Andremal. I remember our PM on ECF. I think you will see that this forum is a great one for locals. Welcome again and enjoy your vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

That makes three of us now Markus!


----------



## vaalboy

Ok so far we have been able to establish the following KZN members

@Spiri
@RevnLucky7
@Andremal
@Rob Fisher
@denizenx
@Jibbz786 

Any more members around who would like to consider attending a vapemeet in the near future?


----------



## ET

somehow managed to lose my internet for a while, but i'm kzn also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

denizenx said:


> somehow managed to lose my internet for a while, but i'm kzn also


Welcome back, we missed you. Some time ago in the shoutbox we were wondering what happened to you. Glad the stinkies did not take you hostage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Welcome back @denizenx !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

denizenx said:


> somehow managed to lose my internet for a while, but i'm kzn also



Welcome back  We missed you around here! Glad to see you're still alive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Stroodlepuff said:


> hahaha we were actually thinking of bringing these in but decided that is not the market we want to target



@Stroodlepuff , not even if I have ''glaucoma'' ? for medical reasons only LOL


----------



## Stroodlepuff

shabbar said:


> @Stroodlepuff , not even if I have glaucoma ? for medical reasons only LOL



We have a few on the way  they will not be put up on the site though they will be by request only


----------



## vaalboy

vaalboy said:


> Ok so far we have been able to establish the following KZN members
> 
> @Spiri
> @RevnLucky7
> @Andremal
> @Rob Fisher
> @denizenx
> 
> Any more members around who would like to consider attending a vapemeet in the near future?



Welcome back. Updated!


----------



## Andre

You could have the meet on @Rob Fisher's boat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> You could have the meet on @Rob Fisher's boat!



Good idea. It's certainly big enough for the 6 of us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Good idea. It's certainly big enough for the 6 of us.


And we want a picture of all 6 on deck drifting away from land, blowing furious clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jibbz786

Does Stanger Counts?


----------



## vaalboy

Jibbz786 said:


> Does Stanger Counts?



Most definitely.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK all you Banana Boys time to go on a recruitment drive... time to clean up our town of smelly smokers! 

Nothing like a reformed smoker!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

seems the upper highway area has the most web active vapers in kzn 
https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=852400&location=south africa&add=1#
cmon kzn people, go pin your name to the map


----------



## vaalboy

Ok, time to revive this thread and get our butts into gear and arrange a meet. Let's agree date, time and venue and go for it. (Just make sure @Rob Fisher has enough lead time so he can hire a truck to cart all his vape gear and juices )

Suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Ok, time to revive this thread and get our butts into gear and arrange a meet. Let's agree date, time and venue and go for it. (Just make sure @Rob Fisher has enough lead time so he can hire a truck to cart all his vape gear and juices )
> 
> Suggestions?



We could use the hall at Tina's Hotel Markus... that way we have dop, nobody giving us the glarey eyeball for blowing smoke and we don't have to be outside if it rains. Plus we can eat curry and stuff!

Obviously we would need some numbers to make it worth their while... if we only have a few bodies we can use the smoking section at Oscars!


----------



## Allan

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> nothing stopping you from mixing some hemp oil into your fav juice lol


Ratio?


----------



## Riaz

vaalboy said:


> Ok, time to revive this thread and get our butts into gear and arrange a meet. Let's agree date, time and venue and go for it. (Just make sure @Rob Fisher has enough lead time so he can hire a truck to cart all his vape gear and juices )
> 
> Suggestions?



will the truck be enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> will the truck be enough



Don't make me bring out the fine box again my peeps!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't make me bring out the fine box again my peeps!


Is this fine box you speak of, a place we go to where all the vape gear is stored and say "Damn that mode is fine"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Is this fine box you speak of, a place we go to where all the vape gear is stored and say "Damn that mode is fine"?



Bwhahahaha! Actually that would be awesome if I could find such a box... Ooooo a special box made out of exotic wood just to store by vape crap in? Such a good idea! Off to Google!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Allan said:


> Ratio?


never actually try it , im off the green stuff for ages now


----------



## Allan

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> never actually try it , im off the green stuff for ages now



Medicinal


----------



## ET

holy hand grenades batman, the other provinces are leaving us in the dust. We need a vape meet. only way to grow is by actually planting some seeds, etc, etc  even if the first one is just 4 of us sitting in a pub or next to a braai at the dam

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's try for next week sometime! Maybe wednesday... let's see how many people we get before choosing a venue.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well @denizenx and I had our own little Durban Vape Meet last night... we chatted and bonded and played some show and tell and exchanged gifts and generally had a good all round time with the occasional large cloud appearing! So we have officially kicked off the Durbs by the Sea Vape Meets!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Super Rob

Did u manage to take a photo?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super Rob
> Did u manage to take a photo?



Neither of us did... we had guests at the time so we expected the meet to be quick but we had lots to chat about and my phone was actually in my room driving our massage chair with blue tooth music for my niece who was testing the chair... so the short answer is no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Neither of us did... we had guests at the time so we expected the meet to be quick but we had lots to chat about and my phone was actually in my room driving our massage chair with blue tooth music for my niece who was testing the chair... so the short answer is no.


According to forum rules then, it didn't happen and fines need to be paid....... 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> According to forum rules then, it didn't happen and fines need to be paid.......



No argument there... fines are being paid in the form of a PIF donation locally!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ET

awesome little meetup. got to see a lot of the stuff in person and i must say, boy howdy the reo is actually very small. first i asked if it was the reo mini, but no, normal reo. i can now see why so many people like the reo as a vape device. doesnt weigh that much, fits in most pockets, awesome little device. guess i've gotten used to the size of my vamo which is pretty much the size of a svd, so even that doesn't seem small to me these days. looking forward to playing with my new nemmi soon  shot rob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another mini Vape Meet for Durban with pics so it did happen!

@Josh M and my fishing buddy Howie!

@Josh M had a code red emergency... he was almost out of juice and his VM Stock hasn't arrived so he had to raid my stock!






??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

nice one


----------



## Silver

Nice Rob, thanks for sharing. 
I suppose you have probably the biggest VM stockpile outside Cape Town

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice Rob, thanks for sharing.
> I suppose you have probably the biggest VM stockpile outside Cape Town



I think in a previous life I must have lived in famine time...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spaced33

Hi 

Just introducing myself as a fellow KZN vaper from the midlands who would certainly be interested in in a DBN meet, should a less impromptu one be arranged

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another mini vape meet in KZN... @denizenx trying to pull a @Silver on VM4.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

spaced33 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just introducing myself as a fellow KZN vaper from the midlands who would certainly be interested in in a DBN meet, should a less impromptu one be arranged



We will have one in a months time... I will be back from my Vape meet in CT!


----------



## ET

sigh, eyes closed. years of avoiding camera's has its negative side effects  
rob has found his nirvana with menthol ice, me creamy caramel.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> We will have one in a months time... I will be back from my Vape meet in CT!



If we are ready by then, SOV will be there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Just B

Awesome. Just "B" Vaping will def be there as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## spaced33

Awesome... I look forward to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786

I want in toooo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah looking forward to it


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

spaced33 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just introducing myself as a fellow KZN vaper from the midlands who would certainly be interested in in a DBN meet, should a less impromptu one be arranged


 it would be great to meet you


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

Jibbz786 said:


> I want in toooo


 me too


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

denizenx said:


> sigh, eyes closed. years of avoiding camera's has its negative side effects
> rob has found his nirvana with menthol ice, me creamy caramel.


 yumm creamy caramel sounds awsome


----------



## Shaun

Add me too the list im in KZN as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Depends on the date  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

kzn vape meet soon. time to start organimizing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

count me in also guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

@Rob Fisher and myself did discuss this before he left for Cape Town, and we agreed that we would get started and organise one as soon as he got back. Now as far as I know he got back yesterday, so maybe we can give him a few days and then we will start bugging him and get this vape meet organised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vaalboy

Yip, its time to get the ball rolling. Some serious shoes to fill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Myself @Spiri and @Rooigevaar would like to make this one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jibbz786

me toooo


----------



## ET

rev is not allowed to lend other people his gear for any possible cloud chasing comps. the rest of us need a fair chance at second place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

denizenx said:


> rev is not allowed to lend other people his gear for any possible cloud chasing comps. the rest of us need a fair chance at second place



You give me too much credit. I've seen you boys in the SUYWWACS threads. There's some coils there I wouldn't dream of building. I'm a simple 2/3 wrap kind of guy. I would however suggest you don't stand or sit next to me when I hit the firing button for the first time. 

We're probably going to have to categorize these comps soon with the new regulated PV's having a Mech's only division and a regulated PV division. If my ZNA gets here on time, well from what I understand the evolve board has a 10Amp limit.

So 0.6ohms at 6V is 10Amps and that equals a 60W output. I don't see that kite flying in a competition


----------



## ET

i see your zna and raise you my car battery and jumper cables

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> You give me too much credit. I've seen you boys in the SUYWWACS threads. There's some coils there I wouldn't dream of building. I'm a simple 2/3 wrap kind of guy. I would however suggest you don't stand or sit next to me when I hit the firing button for the first time.
> 
> We're probably going to have to categorize these comps soon with the new regulated PV's having a Mech's only division and a regulated PV division. If my ZNA gets here on time, well from what I understand the evolve board has a 10Amp limit.
> 
> So 0.6ohms at 6V is 10Amps and that equals a 60W output. I don't see that kite flying in a competition



@RevnLucky7, sorry for the thread hijack here, but 2/3 wraps sounds very low to me. Does that produce good flavour? I know you are talking about competitions here, but is that what you vape on normally?


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> @RevnLucky7, sorry for the thread hijack here, but 2/3 wraps sounds very low to me. Does that produce good flavour? I know you are talking about competitions here, but is that what you vape on normally?



Depending on the gauge of wire you use and which wire you use. It's not optimal for flavor, but it also depends on which liquid you're using. 

I use this build in my funfuns.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Derick

When you guys get a date and everything for this set up, just PM either @Melinda or myself and we will send down a few goodies from Skyblue for your vapemeet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Just B

Right it is time to take the bull by the horns and start organising our very own "TASTY VAPE MEET" here in KZN

I propose SATURDAY 16 AUGUST

Venue: Either Durban North, Highway area or Gateway. (TBA)

Time: TBA

Please give me your suggestions.

Remember this is not about me organising the whole event it is about us KZN vapours getting together, having a few tasty vaping treats, meeting each other and having fun.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The 14th of August is a Thursday?


----------



## Just B

and so it is......... thanks @Rob Fisher - I have changed it.


----------



## ET

highway area, don't like durban north and gateway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Highway for me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hooowwwzzziiit

I'm in is it going to be a Thurs or a Sat?


----------



## Andre

Moved this thread to the Vape Events & Meets forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

Thanks @Matthee


----------



## Al3x

highway area is fine for me


----------



## Just B

Come on guys. There has to be a little bit more response than this!!!!


----------



## ET

merged the tasty vape meet with the kzn vape meet round 1 thread, all under one umbrella now


----------



## Al3x

thanx @denizenx i think that will help cause there is a lot of ppl in for this meet from that thread

Come on guys add your name to the list, lets make this epic


----------



## Al3x

hoping to get some new cool stuff for the meet, at the moment its between the svd, 20w and kraken, igo w4, the 3d. new orders are the worst so many to choose


----------



## Just B

Thanks @Riyash . Very kind of you, but we would have to get a lot more enthusiasm going as so far only about 5 or 6 of us seem to think it is a good idea.


----------



## Zuzu88

Kzn vape meet.... Sounds awesome.... Count me in 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

Hi Just B,

Remember that the first JHB was 6 people 2 Vendors, bring and braai at Vapeking, and Saturday we were a 107 people at Alibi's.

So even 7 people is worth it, go to the DROS or somewhere have a beer and enjoy the hobby it will grow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Al3x

@Just B what i think we need is a list or rsvp thread but I think after the first one we will grow 

don't forget to add me to the list


----------



## Al3x

k i am starting a thread KZN Vape meet, if you name is not on the first post then pls comment i will add your name

Come guys add your name to the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

Thanks @Melinda Sometimes we need to be reminded to start small and grow from there.


----------

